# Ready for Summer



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is a manky mud monster who spends her walks wading through mud and rolling in anything revolting we find so I much prefer to keep her nice and short so she is relatively easy to clean off at the end of the walks. Her front feet and tail still need finishing off!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus got a Spring trim yesterday, no where near as nice as hers. I went a little wonky on the snout and he looks like a schnauzer. As usual I ran out of steam before I got to the legs so the bottom half looks like a yeti.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Rufus got a Spring trim yesterday, no where near as nice as hers. I went a little wonky on the snout and he looks like a schnauzer. As usual I ran out of steam before I got to the legs so the bottom half looks like a yeti.



Better finish him up and make him look handsome for when he meets Little Miss Maggie May. She just might be frightened of a "yeti"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly looks beautiful - Kiki is due her summer trim, her coat is very soft and high maintenance. About this time last year we had a nightmare time with forget - me - not seeds and I do not want to go through that again



fairlie said:


> Rufus got a Spring trim yesterday, no where near as nice as hers. I went a little wonky on the snout and he looks like a schnauzer. As usual I ran out of steam before I got to the legs so the bottom half looks like a yeti.


I think we need pictures


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You can't really see on the photo quite how yeti Molls feet are - they are the one bit she is not keen on me clipping although we are getting there gradually!!

Seeds are a nightmare aren't they!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great cut!! I can see her feet are a bit fluffier


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As requested.....schnauzeti....go ahead, make fun of my grooming skills, I can take it and I won't let Rufus read it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks fine to me! A handsome rastapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks fab fairlie, don't under estimate your unique grooming skills! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it's a great job! Also love his ringlets! What a lovely curly boy.. Is he lightening up too?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They all look great to me. Love Molly's short ears. I have decided I really like the ears cut short, it gives our poos a cheeky look which I love, cos they are cheeky little dogs.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

fairlie said:


> As requested.....schnauzeti....go ahead, make fun of my grooming skills, I can take it and I won't let Rufus read it!


Rufus looks fantastic , he has got a similar coat to Milo when he's coat grows. Do you find it difficult to get a comb through Rufus's legs ? 

Val


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fiver said:


> Rufus looks fantastic , he has got a similar coat to Milo when he's coat grows. Do you find it difficult to get a comb through Rufus's legs ?
> 
> Val


 You people are far too nice, unlike me. He looks like a moth ate him and his legs look like he is wearing bell bottoms made out of a 1950's bathmat. 

Val they are near impossible to do, with so many tangles and he carries on as though I am killing him. I always do them last and leave them as long as I can.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Rufus looks great - you did a good job particularly if Rufus hates the procedure so much. I'm a bit disappointed, I thought that the pic would be proof perfect that I should not try home grooming.... 
But then again I can't even cut paper straight, honestly what hope have I got?
Kiki and Dot will have to keep going to the professionals 

(So, what is wrong with bell bottoms and bathmats.... some of us grew up with those )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi it's not about cutting straight!! Quite the opposite, well in my eyes anyway


----------

